# Almost done



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Sooo close to being done I can taste it but sadly Old Winter is just around the corner and I am not comfortable on a tin can boat with 150 miles of open water around me, cold, very cold. I just dont like those 10' waves and the way the water freezes to everything, including me and my tools…....not to mention sinking.

I could have improved a few things but hind sight is 20/20 so I'll take what I have learned and hopefully I will remember all the "should have done it this way instead" moments. For the most part, I'm happy with the result of 6 months or more, of my time, concentrating on making thier vision, come true.

It's such a nice warm feeling when I see the customer with arms out, a big smile, a friendly handshake and a hug. I'm always apprehensive about how I treat the monetary investment of some one elses money and I worry incecesantly about it. I often suffer from some sort of hyper tension just before a project comes together cause when it goes wrong, there is only one person to blame and its me. Nothing worse then working some where, and you dont want to be there, and they dont want you there either. These folks were indeed happy to see me, and to see their dream cottage come to life.

I dont think the pics need much explaining but I'm happy to answer any questions.

></a>

></a>

></a>

></a>

></a>

></a>

and I cant forget the nicest view of all, its the reason the whole project took place. A place where generations of family got together, to rest, relax, work and play. I built their dining tabel as well, made from cedar roofing boards from the original cottage from the 40's and 50's?. I always sign the bottom of the table with a brief history of where the wood came with followed by the words

"For all those who sit at this table"

"Enjoy Fine Food, Laughter, and Love"

></a>


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Great post roman! You did very well, very well indeed!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Fantastic work. What a beautiful place!


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome work there, really well done, thanks alot for the post!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Stunned me again! 
Good stuff Roman.

Bob


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

As always amazing work very well done. At least some of our shops meet there potential )


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow Roman what a stunning place you have there

thanks for sharing

Andy


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Beautiful work Roman !!


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

nice what wood did you use on the ceiling


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words

Pommy…..........its not "my" place…......I wish

The wood on the ceiling is Hickory, 3/4" solid t and G….............what a PITA to install and I am personally thankful that it was done by others


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Beautiful job Roman.You have created a great place to get away from it all.Your clients must be thrilled with your work.


----------

